# Singapore Special 2013



## NUS MathSoc (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi, the NUS maths society is planning to organise the 'Singapore Special 2013' on 14 Sept. 

Please ignore the poll on top, the date has been confirmed to be the 14th September, Saturady

The on-line registration has started: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SingaporeSpecial2013
More details will be updated on our official website: http://www.nusmathsociety.org/sgrubikscubecompetition2013specialopen.html

If the competition clashes with your school events but you still want to come to the competition, we can write an invitation letter to your school.

The following events will be included:

Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves
Rubik's Cube: With feet
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Square-1
Rubik's Clock
6x6 Cube
7x7 Cube
4x4 Cube: Blindfolded
5x5 Cube: Blindfolded
Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded

Other events such as normal Rubik's Cube will not be included, as this competition is mainly to provide oppo!rtunities in competing in those special events which cubers have less chance to compete in Singapore or other countries around.

Happy cubing!


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 16, 2013)

welp 7x7. i might go, especially since the date is quite ok.


----------



## Iggy (Jun 16, 2013)

Nooooo, too close to my exams.  I can probably go if I'm super ready for my exams by then, I really wouldn't want to miss this one.

Edit: If I can go, the 21st would be better for me.


----------



## Masimosir (Jun 16, 2013)

too close to the o lvl....


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 16, 2013)

just realised, no 5x5  any chance of including it?


----------



## Genesis (Jun 16, 2013)

Too close to exams, I doubt many would be able to go, especially those with national exams...
Any chance of pushing it to like mid Nov or Dec?
Or even earlier, like in July or August?


----------



## Masimosir (Jun 16, 2013)

will the normal 3x3 event be included as well ?


----------



## mosquito (Jun 16, 2013)

I voted 21st sept, but actually both date are available for me


----------



## KyLilyCuber (Jun 16, 2013)

My feet pb :25 minutes lol


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 16, 2013)

who's the delegate anyway?


----------



## Milky3bar (Jun 17, 2013)

Damn my exams are too close but if i feel prepared enough i think i would go


----------



## Prin (Jun 17, 2013)

maybe for clock 
just maybe..


----------



## NUS MathSoc (Jun 30, 2013)

The on-line registration has started: http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SingaporeSpecial2013

Please do register as soon as possible so that we can plan for the schedule.

Tentatively, we will have:

Two rounds for:
Megaminx
Pyraminx
Square-1
Rubik's Clock

One round (maybe two) for :
Rubik's Cube: With feet
6x6 Cube
7x7 Cube

3 attempts for:
4x4 Cube: Blindfolded
5x5 Cube: Blindfolded

2 attempts for:
Rubik's Cube: Fewest moves
Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded


----------



## NUS MathSoc (Aug 9, 2013)

Here are the updated details for events and schedule.
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxNiKXlTivQvQ1lnR0xoeUFub28/edit?usp=sharing
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxNiKXlTivQvRE1mWkpVaUVQdWM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## jblake17 (Aug 16, 2013)

No 3x3?


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 16, 2013)

lol, somehow my name ended up in the competitor's list even though I don't remember registering.


----------



## Iggy (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't wait for Saturday 

Goals:
FMC: Sub 45
Feet: Don't really care lol
Megaminx: Sub 1:40 average
Pyraminx: NRs, sub 4.5 average(sub 5 at least)
Clock: NRs, sub 8 single and sub 9 average
Square-1: Sub 20 single and sub 25 average
6x6: Sub 4 mean
7x7: Sub 7 mean I guess
4BLD: Sub 6
5BLD: Sub 15 success (NR if possible, but I don't think it'll happen)
Multi BLD: 10+ points
Overall: Be the first Malaysian to have completed all official events.


----------



## Genesis (Sep 12, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Can't wait for Saturday
> 
> Goals:
> FMC: Sub 45
> ...



Good luck with that! =)
Might as well share my goals as well
777: sub 5:20 mean, sub 5 single
Others: Not caring


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 14, 2013)

So how'd it go?


----------



## Stefan (Sep 14, 2013)

If any of you know a current German exchange student named Georg studying math there, tell him I'm disappointed he didn't participate


----------



## yoinneroid (Sep 14, 2013)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> So how'd it go?



Kai Xiang wins 6x6 with nr
indonesian nr holder wins 7x7, Kai Xiang second with nr
former wr holder and his 'teacher' finish clock 2-1 in first round, but Ainesh wins in final since they had to leave for ICPC selection
Chia Yen Lik wins mega
Riadi wins pyra, Ainesh second with nr
Lee Jia Yong wins sq1
Riadi wins feet
Riadi wins fmc
Riadi wins 4bld
nobody solve 5bld
and Riadi (again) wins mbld


----------



## Iggy (Sep 14, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Can't wait for Saturday
> 
> Goals:
> FMC: Sub 45 lol fail
> ...



In overall, I failed most of my solves. :fp Nice comp though.


----------



## jblake17 (Sep 15, 2013)

Results are up guys!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=SingaporeSpecial2013


----------



## Iggy (Sep 15, 2013)

Erm, my 9.61 Clock average and 5.73 Pyraminx average were actually NRs when I got them. I just broke them again in the finals. (It doesn't really matter though)


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 15, 2013)

Iggy said:


> Erm, my 9.61 Clock average and 5.73 Pyraminx average were actually NRs when I got them. I just broke them again in the finals. (It doesn't really matter though)


Actually, the regulations were changed this year. If the two "NR" results were on the same day, one in the first round and a better one in the finals, only the better one counts as NR. If the two rounds were on different days, then both results would be NRs. 9i2
Congrats on the NRs though!


----------



## Iggy (Sep 16, 2013)

Evan Liu said:


> Actually, the regulations were changed this year. If the two "NR" results were on the same day, one in the first round and a better one in the finals, only the better one counts as NR. If the two rounds were on different days, then both results would be NRs. 9i2
> Congrats on the NRs though!



Oh, I didn't know that. Also thanks!


----------

